
VueStrap Bootstrap components built with Vue.js - Numberwang
https://yuche.github.io/vue-strap/
======
vuefan
Have used this in a few projects, and even contributed some patches.

There are several pain points with this lib. Don't remember them all, but for
example it is not very "vueish", in the sense it works poorly with vue (for
example several components requires the [https://github.com/yuche/vue-
strap/blob/master/src/utils/Eve...](https://github.com/yuche/vue-
strap/blob/master/src/utils/EventListener.js)). Also, this is targeting
bootstrap 3.

If you want bootstrap 4, and better code, I suggest check out another lib
called vuestrap, which targets bootstrap 4:
[https://github.com/kzima/vuestrap/](https://github.com/kzima/vuestrap/) (Not
to be confused with the link in OP, which is called "vue-strap")

Myself, I moved on to MDL since. If you just want some nice UI components,
have a look at vue-mdl: [http://posva.net/vue-mdl/](http://posva.net/vue-mdl/)

~~~
jjnoakes
The vue-mdl getting started instructions suggest linking directly to git
master javascript files on github from within script tags.

Sounds pretty dangerous to be.

------
th0ma5
Some offensive examples, and things like the accordian are not accessible,
anyway, I gave up after a few seconds, but otherwise a great starting effort
perhaps.

~~~
throwanem
"I'm a direction, not jerking off!" \- real classy.

------
draw_down
I noticed some bugs in the demo. If you go to the date picker example, the
"disabled days" dropdown does not close if you click away from it after
opening it. Also, if you choose some disabled days and then clear them out,
the days remain disabled in the date picker.

------
weego
That accordion component chugs along at sub 5 fps on my phone which isn't
ideal.

------
taf2
I really like the Aside and the alerts are nice too.

------
jaequery
i don't get why some of the attributes starts with : and some do not, like
<sidebar :show.sync="showRight" placement="right" header="Title"
:width="350">. these are the type of things that makes me cringe =/

~~~
mosquito242
that's vuejs shorthand for binding the attribute to a variable (or a js
value).

i.e. show is bound to the value of showRight placement is read as "right"
width is set to be the int 350.

------
tmat
no semantic markup? nothing like going back to seeing style classes in
markup.. ><

~~~
nilliams
It's not 'going back'. The semantic-markup-with-no-presentation-classes
approach is just one way to do it and there are good arguments against.

Recommend reading: [http://mrmrs.io/writing/2016/03/24/scalable-
css/](http://mrmrs.io/writing/2016/03/24/scalable-css/)

